# Ramipril side effects.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone else had taken Ramipril for bp and suffered nose bleeds?
I have recently been changed from Atenolol onto 2.5mg. Rampiril.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been taking Ramipril for around a couple of years and have never has a nose bleed and I'm now on a 10mg tablet a day - mind you my sex drive isn't what it was 20 years ago ........


:frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2:


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Just started taking Ramipril 1.5 mgbut not for blood pressure, supposedly to help my kidneys work better. Not had any side effects yet. Used to take Atenolol for blood pressure until I had my last dose of chemo in September 2012, not had to take anything since then.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've been taking Ramipril for around a couple of years and have never has a nose bleed and I'm now on a 10mg tablet a day - mind you my sex drive isn't what it was 20 years ago ........ :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2:


Thanks Keith.
Yes after taking Atenolol generally prescribed and regulated by myself for 8 to 10 years, the bp was good but as you say 'performance' was affected.!!!
It was after I discussed this with my French GP he prescribed Ramipril 2.5mg. But after getting nose bleeds a month ago I limited my tabs to every other day. But again after a few days more nose bleeds. 
I was prescribed junior aspirin 25 years ago by my UK GP and they again gave me nose bleeds. So I guess my blood is thin enough.

Maybe I can do without any bp meds but having a stroke or cardiac at my age of 77 is always on my mind.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nosebleeds not listed even on professional list although it does say "Rare; unexplained bleeding or bruising"

It is generally taken to lower blood pressure - hence benefits to kidneys too although very rarely it causes kidney problems...

Like most of these lists of possible side effects; you may cough or not you may have visual disturbances or not auditory disturbances or not and everything else or not - they generally cover everything from the hair on the top of your head to your toes and tell you it may affect them (or not).......

In case you cannot understand my warped sense of humour this link has a detailed list of known side effects (or not);

https://www.drugs.com/sfx/ramipril-side-effects.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've been taking Ramipril for around a couple of years and have never has a nose bleed and I'm now on a 10mg tablet a day - mind you my sex drive isn't what it was 20 years ago ........
> 
> :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2:


Niether is mine Keith
And I don't take ramipril >

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave. I did read all the so called side effects but as you say little or nothing about nose bleeds. It's me.??

I will stop the Ramipril and keep checking my bp daily. But I do know my alcohol intake can also affect my bp.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Alcohol intake ?

Nobody mentioned that - am I drinking too much or too little ?

And 77 is a peculiar number for our ages - if only the trombonists could have found another one .........


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Keith. A couple of times I had to abstain for a few days and I noticed my bp dropped to a very acceptable level without any tabs.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m convinced my BP would be too low without my alcohol intake :nerd:

Well my mood would be and it most definately eases aching joints,that I have been a struggling with all day 

And as Billy Connery says

Without alcohol ect you can put extra years on your life :grin2:

What they don’t tell you ,you get them tagged on at the end 

When you are too knackered with everything else failing to enjoy them >

Sandra


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I've been on 10 mg Ramipril for the last 14 odd years and never had that (or any other that I'm aware of) side effect from taking them.

They do keep my blood pressure at an acceptable level though.

.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Ramipril gave me swollen ankles, they changed the meds so I no longer resemble Nora Batty (at least from behind)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kay.
It seems the side effects are different for everyone. I can only put the nose bleeds down to taking Ramipril and I will stop taking it now and see.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought you were going to see the doctor about your nose bleed problem months ago, you probably need a blood vessel seeing to.
I haven't been seen to for years :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I thought you were going to see the doctor about your nose bleed problem months ago, you probably need a blood vessel seeing to. I haven't been seen to for years :frown2:


I cut the dose down Jan but as the bleeds still happen. I will stop the Ramipril to eliminate it from my enquiries. I am sure going back to the doc would just give me something else to "TRY".

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Apparently cocaine can cause spontaneous nose bleeds if that's of any help Ray?:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Peter. I will bear that in mind if I ever try it.!!

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Good thinking Ray! I didn't want the nose bleeds to get any worse!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ramipril made me cough, it was changed for Valsacor, no prob with that. Then they added Amlodipin.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan but I don't feel inclined to try many different tabs. I will try and see what happens without anything for a while.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have you had the 24 hr. Bp test done? That's will tell if you've high bp or not. If it proves high, doctors orders should be taken seriously because high bp is often the cause of strokes. Sorry if this has been said before. Get your nose seen too :serious:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I started on Ramipril 2,5mg about 20 years ago, then over time graduated to 5mg. Result - the BP of a teenager and no side effects whatsoever. It works perfectly for me. 



It's designed to slacken the arteries, so Ray, I would suggest there is another circumstance at play here, brought on by the medication, thus an indirect side-effect. Don't mess around with your BP tablets -- as you say there is a risk "at your age". Rather let someone look up your nose. There are many reasons for nosebleeds. Do you bleed profusely if you cut yourself? Clotting factor??? Had a blood count check lately??? That's a priority IMHO.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Ramipril made me cough, it was changed for Valsacor, no prob with that. Then they added Amlodipin.


I had the same problem as you Jan, my change was to Candesartin + Amlodipine. My ankles doubled in size in just a few weeks and the Amlodipine was stopped immediately, within a few days my ankles returned to normal size. My blood pressure now varies between 130 - 145/73, not great but now the same as it was 30 years ago.

Yesterday, when having my annual flu jab, I asked the Practise Nurse if a nose bleed was one of the side effects of Ramipril, she replied, "Not to her knowledge".


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been on Ramapril 10mg for 4 years plus Amlodipine 5mg, no side effects at all.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Have been taking Ramipril 10mg and Amlodipine 10mg for the last 10 years with no side affects (that I know of) 

Was moved from Atenolol after new GP said it was "not used anymore"

What concerns me in this thread is the wide variety of dosage from 2.5 to 10.

Strikes me this is more about the GP thoughts and the influence of drug companies advertising and promotion than the actual blood pressure. 

I don't think my BP was 4 times worse than the OP on 2.5mg


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jan. I haven't had the 24 hour bp check but I can and do check my bp daily especially when starting or changing meds.
Agreed Viv. But it seems my blood is quite thin anyway and any blood thinning meds cause my bleeds. As I said even junior aspirin after only a couple of days caused the same. And yes had my blood checked for about a dozen things only last month and all within acceptable limits thankfully.

My Flue Jab is scheduled for next month Drew. My immediate neighbour is the local 'district' nurse and just pops in when she remembers of I catch her eye. But like our doc it's all trial and error. Sadly I have never been filled with confidence by any GP in UK or here.

I guess I will consult with the doc before long but I need to go armed with accurate symptoms and my personal diagnosis.

I have/did use Atenolol for 10 years and good bp results with lower sex drive/ability being the only side effect. 

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Have you had the 24 hr. Bp test done? That's will tell if you've high bp or not. If it proves high, doctors orders should be taken seriously because high bp is often the cause of strokes. Sorry if this has been said before. Get your nose seen too :serious:


I have had that a couple of times, the last one tested every 30 mins for 24 hours, I could feel my BP go up every time it kicked in and had a lousy nights sleep.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> I have had that a couple of times, the last one tested every 30 mins for 24 hours, I could feel my BP go up every time it kicked in and had a lousy nights sleep.


How do you feel your BP going up ? your BP is changing ALL the time during the day, do you feel it then?

I've had the 24hr thing done 3 times in the past 10 years, its not pleasant carrying the thing about (on your waist) and having your arm squeezed, but it does prove if you need adjusting or not. :grin2: which we obviously do Flint.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Actually it might have been the Amlodipine that turned me into Nora Batty and the Ramipril that made me cough. On 4mg of Candesartan for the last two years, BP is normal (or near enough)


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

From Ray, *"I have/did use Atenolol for 10 years and good bp results with lower sex drive/ability being the only side effect".*

My sex drive is just as good as it was 20 years ago,* Duff*

I'd rather have a cup of Earl Grey in a china beaker.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Drew, I have to disagree with you on all counts.
Somehow the magic number 70 changed many things for me. But I always enjoy a mug of 'builders' strong tea with a thimble of milk.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And then theres grapefruit juice which I understand negates Atenolol.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> How do you feel your BP going up ? your BP is changing ALL the time during the day, do you feel it then?
> 
> I've had the 24hr thing done 3 times in the past 10 years, its not pleasant carrying the thing about (on your waist) and having your arm squeezed, but it does prove if you need adjusting or not. :grin2: which we obviously do Flint.


I feel it in my left ear, when it is getting high I get a pounding noise, when I have it taken at the surgery I can easily get 210/100 hence they put me onto high doses.
I regularly check my BP at home where on the high doses it got as low as 100/60 and I had no energy with dizzy spells so stopped taking them, this summer I was happy as long as it stayed between 120 to 140.

3 weeks ago I started getting readings up to 150 when the weather was getting colder so started taking the pills again (25mg Losartan Potassium and 10mg Lisinopril) but started to get bad cramps.
At my annual meds review 2 weeks ago I mentioned the cramps and was told the Lisinopril caused it, apparently with this one you are supposed to start of with a small dose and build up.

This review I saw a young Pharmacist who had just started at the surgery, my appointment was for 11:50 and started on time but instead of the normal 10 minuets duration I left at 13:45. so got my moneys worth.

Anyhow as I monitor my own BP I gave him a printout of a spreadsheet showing readings and a graph, my average was 131/70 with pulse of 95 so he took me off the Lisinopril and entered my readings into the records, we passed on his BP check.

I have taken several BP tablets over the years but had to change due to side effects, my body just complains too much, even Aspirin makes me hallucinate but I can cope with that, as I said to him sometimes quality can outweigh quantity

I also have intermittent claudication in my legs for which I take Clopidogrel but if my blood pressure gets too low it restricts the flow to my legs and severely restricts my walking.
I suppose they put me into high risk as my Father died of Angina when he was 52 and my mother had a heart attack in her 60's although she celebrated her Birthday in August when she reached 102 so I suppose there is hope for me yet?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Two days no tablets and 144/69 today. So I guess not too bad.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Two days no tablets and 144/69 today. So I guess not too bad.
> 
> Ray.


Oh dear Raymond, thats no where near long enough to see if it makes any difference, at least 2 weeks you have to wait, especially as you've been taking them long term.

You need to see a doctor to sort you out. 
I'm too far away else I´d come and sort you out. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan.
Just turn right instead of left next time.!
As I say I'm not too enamoured with doctors today. It's all trial and error and I can do that without cost or sitting in waiting rooms catching all sorts of bugs.
I will monitor daily and see what changes. Then regulate with water and wine.!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Off the internet*

If you have been using this medicine regularly for several weeks, *do not suddenly stop using it.* Stopping suddenly may cause your chest pain or high blood pressure to come back or get worse. Check with your doctor for the best way to reduce gradually the amount you are taking before stopping completely.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I hadn't taken my BP for weeks until now.
129/70 68 pulse. not bad for an old lady :grin2:


----------

